
Ask HN: Is there a service to check on people? - dominias
Considering the ever growing population of people and families who lives far away from their relatives and families, maybe even in different countries , I wonder if there is a service just to keep tab on people. For example call someone once a day just to check if they are ok.
======
lsiunsuex
Make one

Use twilio.com. Make a database of phone #s. Record an automated message. Tell
them to press 1 if their ok. Wait say 10 seconds. No response? Fire off a text
message to yourself. Wrap the whole thing in a cron job to fire off every day
at midnight lol (probably a more reasonable 10am) and profit!

------
axrxaxr
Mindright, a non-profit that advocates for mental health does this. but its
for students up to 21 YOA , but the check in is done via text message.

------
dfundako
>"For example call someone once a day just to check if they are ok."

You mean like a telephone?

